# where do u work???



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

well i'm on the computer 24-7 so that's why i'm on this board 24-7........rather be on this board then work......







i work at state farm insurance........ i think there was a girl on here that works at state farm too







.....what about y'all?? where do u guys work???


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

I work for a local government ... supporting Linux computers. Woohooo we're only 1 of about 8 local goverments that use LINUX!! 






















And after my 7:30am-5:30pm job ... it's

off to COSTCO!!!!!! 6:00pm to 11:00pm.

Costco = My Piranha Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ernst and Young, consulting


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Own my own business in the UK dealing with:
- Selling ans building Replica and Kit cars
- Selling Sports Cars
- Styling and Tuning Import Cars
- Distributing styling and tuning parts across Europe

Thats about it I think! Allows me to be on the net when I want, so on here most of the time!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im a medical clinic supervisor at a gov hospt. I dont do nothing, but stay in my office most of the day posting, or im either off sick or vactioning someplace for work. But I dont get my hobby money from here


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i'm in the same boat as piranha-huhs? . . . my 9-5 day job is assembling, manufacturing, and improving stand alone-remote access internet terminals (kiosks). then 6-11 I work at shaws deli to have some extra loot for this hobby and a few others. weekends I do racquetball instruction at the local gym sometimes whenever someone wants a lesson for 60% of what I bring into the gym + a free membership.

~Will.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I used to work for the NYC board of Ed as Web Administrator/Security Admin.

Now im laid-off


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn piranhuh and illwill...........you guys be workin hard.......you guys work like 12hrs a day how do you guys tend to your fishy's???? mad props to you guys


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

I work as a gas jockey in nj. all you nj members. if you know where six flags is i work at the big WAWA right by it. and for you out of staters who dont know what a gas jockey is its someone who pumps your gas for you. i get 7.00 an hour plus tips. not bad considering im 16.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn fluidnyc sorry to hear about that.....sounded it like a good paying job


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> I work as a gas jockey in nj. all you nj members. if you know where six flags is i work at the big WAWA right by it. and for you out of staters who dont know what a gas jockey is its someone who pumps your gas for you. i get 7.00 an hour plus tips. not bad considering im 16.


Petroleum Transfer Engineers of the world, UNITE!!
I did that for five years at an Amoco station in Long Hill Township, NJ. For the same money. It's a tough job being on your feet all day. But in the the long run you can make decent money and and I was only robbed once.

I am now a test pilot for water slides.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

it was man..

Now.. its hard even finding a new admin position these days...sh*t.

This is gonna be rough... Thanks to George bush.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I am a quality engineer for a tool and die manufacturing company&#8230;

I do 100% of the 5 axis robotic programming&#8230;
Basically everything that is dimensional I get involved in
Various types of statistical studies&#8230;
And reverse engineering&#8230; Part data to Cad model&#8230;

Hope that made sense to you guys&#8230; Sounds a lot harder than it is.. I have been doing the same line of work for the past 11 years&#8230;


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> I work as a gas jockey in nj. all you nj members. if you know where six flags is i work at the big WAWA right by it. and for you out of staters who dont know what a gas jockey is its someone who pumps your gas for you. i get 7.00 an hour plus tips. not bad considering im 16.


 What exit off the Turnpike was that again? ... lol


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I do data administration for a company in Stamford, CT... we perform "services" for pharma companies. Boring... real boring.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> damn piranhuh and illwill...........you guys be workin hard.......you guys work like 12hrs a day how do you guys tend to your fishy's???? mad props to you guys


 actually its a 14 hour work day thats getting really old :sad:

~Will.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The Royal Dutch TPG Post - I'm the company's intranet webmaster (actually, one of a few, but the intranet is used by 20.000+ people on a daily basis - a bit too much for one person...)
Not the most glamorous job in the world, but I'm not complaining either.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ya I work at State Farm Insurance too :nod: 
And thats why I am here so much ......


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

state farm rulez


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Reed Computer Aided Design, Inc.

I design tool and die fixtures, assembly lines, various welding stations. All for the auto industry. I've done some other machines such as plastic sprue grinders (sprue is leftover plastic from molds), refrigerator assembly lines, etc.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I am a forklift truck driver at a wallboard manufacturing plant. It is called British Plaster Board (aka BPB) Gypsum. It is the worlds largest wallboard manufacturing company and the 3rd largest in the US. I cant complain. it pays my bills, plus I am in the union so its not like I work hard


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i work for a govement based team (hyper ninja team )my code name is shadow dancer .thats all i can say i would have to kill you other wise


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

iam a porn star!

joke as if, im not big enuf....
in reality i am a shelf replensihment assistant which basically means that i stack shelves... in sainsburys!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

im 16 yrs old btw


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I used to work as an Air Resources Engineer for the California Air Resources Board, then transferred to the Department of Toxics Substances Control....both jobs consisted of pushing paper. Got tired of pushing paper, wanted hands on experience so now I currently work at a sheetmetal/machine fabrication shop as an ME.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> fluidnyc
> Posted: Nov 25 2003, 11:20 AM
> Report PostQuote Post
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. I almost took a job which paid more than what I'm making, during the dot com years, but I didn't take it. Good thing, that company went bye bye.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cool i print money on paper for countries all over the world got work at 10 tonight just come of 12hours to


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i layout a local extreme sports mag here in my place and helps in our family business here in the city.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Belcan: Advanced Engineering and Technology Division

Fancy way of saying "Computers do my job."

I'm an Aerospace Engineer, at least that's what my degree is in. I really don't have a title. I asked my boss if I could have data pimp on my business card, and he said that would be great. I went with analyst. I'm a loser.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I am a Pest Control Tech in middle TN.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im just a cashier at Linens N Things


----------



## ADAM a.k.a "fishdude" (Nov 17, 2003)

i work at an lfs near me... a pretty good one too,,, not bad for 15


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I work at a sperm clinic......I worked double shift today :laugh:


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Currenty still in College, Criminology and Sociology Majors.. and I work as a Student Manager for the Office of Information Technology... basically they pay me by the hour to trouble shoot minor problems, and post on P-Fury


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I am currently a college student studying Business Management and I work as a Waiter.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Just started aprenticing for Refrigeration 3 months ago! shall be a good trade to get in to!
btw, im 19 yrs old... and from Canada!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

assistant librarian


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i work for t-mobile in the uk i am a business accounts registration co-ordinator.
i basically set up mobile phone accounts for business customer moving mobile numbers from other companies to ours and activating the new lines.
its computer work so thats why i am on here during the day also

and craig whats the company you have called i was in the motor trade for 14 years as a manager for a car shop specializing in performance parts.
dixon


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I buy drugs







I work in purchasing for a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

work for a big construction company walsh con. in IL- project manager


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm a street pharmacists


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im a freight fowarder that recieves shippments of electronic parts, LCDs, plasmas, and other goodies to Brazil. i work 70-80 hours a week with no overtime.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> im a freight fowarder that recieves shippments of electronic parts, LCDs, plasmas, and other goodies to Brazil. i work 70-80 hours a week with no overtime.


 Why dont you get overtime?


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

Im a gynecologist... ya, I wish....
Just a bodyman workin on cars all day every day in montreal,Qc with an idiot boss on our back. btw im 21 and been doin it for 2 years(1yr school+1yr exp.)







boss


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I wear a variety of hats actually...

I'm an X-ray tech in the Army Reserves, I'm an employee for RegisterFly.com, I take care of fish, and I do a bit of contracting work from time to time...

And I'm a full-time bachelor as well...

...All that and I'm still broke all the time..


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

My 1st and only job, a busser for a chain restaurant P.F. Changs


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > im a freight fowarder that recieves shippments of electronic parts, LCDs, plasmas, and other goodies to Brazil. i work 70-80 hours a week with no overtime.
> ...


 cause i get salary, and theyre cheap as f*ck here. well, i do get alot of benefits like paid gas, paid food, paid cell phone, paid medical, and huge xmas bonus. but still, i hate the hours.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i collect a variety of cans ranging from pepsi to dr pepper....then i turn them in for pocket change...i dont want to get into details or i might confuse you...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i would hate to be a gynecologist. sure you might get a hot chick once a blue moon, but imagine all the ugly old fatties that come in, and if they havent showered in a week.........blegh!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

my trade was masonry until 97.
now I work for my daughters aunt and uncle. during the summer I cook on long beach island and the other 8 months I am a t-shirt printer.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i would hate to be a gynecologist. sure you might get a hot chick once a blue moon, but imagine all the ugly old fatties that come in, and if they havent showered in a week.........blegh!


 thats nasty...but all the hot chicks make up for it!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that's a lot of nasty vaginas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > i would hate to be a gynecologist. sure you might get a hot chick once a blue moon, but imagine all the ugly old fatties that come in, and if they havent showered in a week.........blegh!
> ...


 Dont forgett auties and ganny's!!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah i would not want to see p*ssy everyday, you would get sick of it. plus the nightmares!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

hello no would i want to be a gynecologist. Even if you do get a hot girl as a patient chances are somethings going to be funky with her snatch.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I work at a sperm clinic......I worked double shift today :laugh::rasp:


 So you taking any donations ?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Workin for the fed. gov't in soon to be snowy DC... environmental protection specialist... 2 yrs... love it!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I work at a sperm clinic......I worked double shift today :laugh::rasp:


 hopefully you won't get fired for drinking on the job


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

InIndiana said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I work at a sperm clinic......I worked double shift today :laugh::rasp:
> ...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I work at a sperm clinic......I worked double shift today :laugh::rasp:
> ...


 I just fell off the farking chair.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

sprinter78 said:


> Workin for the fed. gov't in soon to be snowy DC... environmental protection specialist... 2 yrs... love it!


 My lady is an EPA specialist for region 1 in NYC. Damn, do we know each other. Were you in San Diego for the conference this past summer??


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Im an EOD tech in the US Army, and I dont know how I afford this hobby


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm a college student-double majors in Marketing and Management, minors in Psychology and Photography...

Work at Best Buy

I love P F Changs BTW that place rules


----------

